
Surgical time tracking in python - atoubhans
https://blog.sicara.com/profile-surgical-time-tracking-python-db1e0a5c06b6
======
metaloha
There's also
[https://github.com/metaloha/cTimer](https://github.com/metaloha/cTimer) which
does kind of the same thing, but without a decorator.

